# June Tobacco of the Month



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

This month's Tobacco of the month...by popular demand...is Boswell Christmas Cookie. So if you don't have any, go get some! Let us know how you like it...or don't like it. Post your thoughts and musings about it here.

Boswell Christmas Cookie - An Aromatic that you can smoke year round. Very Pleasant Vanilla Cookie flavor. This will definitely please everyone in the room as well as the seriuos smoker. You do not need to like aromatics to enjoy this blend. A heady smoke all day long.


----------

